# feeders. when?



## crhisw (Oct 18, 2004)

When Do you start feeding your p's live food?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If you want the best for your fish, never (as every time you introduce fish in your piranha tank, feeders, a pleco, or whatever, there's a chance of introducing diseases or parasites).

But I guess you want to feed them live anyways (just like we all did, and many still do: for many it's one of the most important reasons to keep them...)
I started offerding my reds tetra's when they were about 2" in size. In the beginning their killing was a bit clumsy, to say the least, but after a few tries, they got the hang of it. Once they become efficient killers, the size of the prey can increase.

One more word of caution, though: if you're going to feed live fish, follow two basic guidelines:
1) quarantaine the feeders for at least 2 weeks;
2) *never* buy goldfish or fish related to goldfish (as they contain growth-inhibiting hormones). Instead, buy cheap community fish such as tetra's, livebearers or small cichlids.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

gold fish info


----------



## crhisw (Oct 18, 2004)

thanks for the info


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

:nod: i have only fed my P's goldfish once.. im going to try to never do it again... instead ill use small neons (goldfish are way too slow anyways)

and really at $.69 a piece neons arent that expensive as treats


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

personally i think feeding my Ps beef heart is way funner then watching them eat feeders go download the the vid of the carbies eating chicken ( one of my personal favoritese ) that stuff is insane


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i agree ^^

watching my P's eat smelt or earthworms is almost as crazy as seeing em hunt down feeders... my caribes actually just got done tearing up 3 worms... they make a friggen mess with the worms!! lil bastards


----------

